# Show puppy clip



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

How long should the coat be on the dogs rump in a show puppy cut? I finally got my new blades, good shampoo and will have shears soon and want to give a shot at this clip, even though he won't be shown. Right now he is the same length all over and just looks like a big fur ball. I want to give his body some definition. 

Thanks!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to hear responses on this but I'm guessing that it's going to depend on the dog itself.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I do mine depending on the tail set and the topline about 2 inches tapering to the tail


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear responses on this but I'm guessing that it's going to depend on the dog itself.


I'm guessing it will too, but a general range will be helpful. I know the base the tail should be shaved too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I do mine depending on the tail set and the topline about 2 inches tapering to the tail


The "jacket" on the puppy clip starts about where? Most pictures I've seen, it looks like the last rib? Does it go in further?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I will get some pics of Scarlett this weekend I am working on her clip now. she has a pretty long tail so I am trying to NOT enhance that The last rib is correct. So these long bodied dogs that you see pics of would look a bit odd ..So grooming is always be about enhancing the dog itself.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks, pic's would be great! I plan on grooming Mr. Cash this weekend. You know, he must look his best for the Thanksgiving get together! Oh, wait, that means I have to do the golden and pyr too.... Anybody want to help! lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you have scissors? Lots of scissoring involved


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, I do have scissors, but this much scissoring will be new for me. Give me a double coated dog and I am at home!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> she has a pretty long tail so I am trying to NOT enhance that.



Cash has almost no tail. It was docked like a boxer. But I have been able to get a small pom on it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

HA HA I love the scisdsoring on the poodle Sick huh?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cash said:


> Cash has almost no tail. It was docked like a boxer. But I have been able to get a small pom on it.


then if you are not going to show him ? You may want to consider the all over the same length of the tail . In other words the same length all the way from base to tip You will see this on hunting dogs.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I have thought about that but here is my reason for keeping him in coat (the best I can). I want terribly to get back into showing dogs. I miss it terribly and want to show again. I also have found out how much I absolutely LOVE this poodle (never had a poodle before). From the sounds of it his personality is pretty typical of a poodle. So when I am able to get back into showing, I think I may want to consider a standard poodle. BUT I know there is a huge amount of grooming to keep them in show coat. SO, I want to try with Cash, to make sure that it is something that I will be able to dedicate myself to. This way, if I find that the the care it takes to keep a standard poodle in coat is more than I can handle, I can consider this when deciding on a breed to show. And also, I'm not sure how much difference it would make to the breeder, but if I could say, yes, I can keep a poodle in show coat and have him to prove, would it make a difference?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It makes a HUGE difference if you can say that.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Personally not to me I am not sure how others feel but a poodle in show coat is pretty limited on how much it can play and so on. I would rather see mine go into pet homes and have fun.I know my Kitty plays WAY too much and willl never have a huge coat. So it will be hard for me to ever finish her. I would NEVER consider sending her off with a handler That is a WHOLE other thread. So she will be shown in her itty bitty little coat and play play play  Every weekend I dematt.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It makes a big difference if you are approaching a breeder from the prospective of buying a show puppy. I've already talked to enough to know that if you are going to show one of their puppies they want you to know what you are doing. Some don't care and are happy to let you learn with one of their puppies but the big name people want someone that's going to be serious about showing and show coat is a HUGE part of that so if you have already done it with a dog and can say you know what goes into it and are experienced it will go a long way.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Bigredpoodle- Actually I am glad to hear you say that. I have been asking myself how show poodles get their exercise if everything they do ruins their coat! Like I said, I am trying *they best I* can to keep him in good coat, but we do live on 40 acres and he comes out to do chores with me and plays with the other dogs to no end!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Some people buy treadmills but I hear if you band them up enough the part that you are protecting won't get broken unless one of your other poodles is chewing on the banded hair. I personally don't like tons of hair anyway. I think it looks ridiculous and if it's your dog, show it off how you personally think it looks good.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Personally not to me I am not sure how others feel but a poodle in show coat is pretty limited on how much it can play and so on. I would rather see mine go into pet homes and have fun.I know my Kitty plays WAY too much and willl never have a huge coat. So it will be hard for me to ever finish her. I would NEVER consider sending her off with a handler That is a WHOLE other thread. So she will be shown in her itty bitty little coat and play play play  Every weekend I dematt.


BigRed, I have to differ with you. I am on my second poodle in full show coat and he leads a VERY active life. We play acrobatic fetch twice a day for up to an hour each session. He leads a very non-show life.....and he is white. My black female is finished now, but lived her entire life as a pet in my home. Neither has lived any kind of life other than an active pet and both have wonderful coats. I also have a treadmill that I exercise my male on when it is raining and I don't feel like playing ball in the rain. Don't think that poodles in show coats live limited lives!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

*Yogis ball*

This is his very favorite ball...it is an Orbee. He can play hours and hours. In fact, I got tendonitis in my shoulder from playing so much with him.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am talking about running in the woods and through the mud Getting sticks in the coat  We wlive in the outdoors the poos ride the quads and play in the mud.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cash said:


> Bigredpoodle- Actually I am glad to hear you say that. I have been asking myself how show poodles get their exercise if everything they do ruins their coat! Like I said, I am trying *they best I* can to keep him in good coat, but we do live on 40 acres and he comes out to do chores with me and plays with the other dogs to no end!


I too live on land and we have chickens and horses and we ride quads and the poos go too ...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I am talking about running in the woods and through the mud Getting sticks in the coat  We wlive in the outdoors the poos ride the quads and play in the mud.


Yeah in that situation I'd say show coat would be pretty hard to keep up.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

It really is hard  And lots of folks live in this same situation, we sell puppies to folks that hunt, ride horses jog in the forest and plain just want to get out with their dogs. I want to take the poos with.. I was able to do it with the setters, took them camping and hiking out with the horses. They still had coat . Poodles in show coat are like a magnet . But when they are kept short they can do all of these things just fine. So I encourage my puppy folks to keep em short They admire mine , but realize this is not for them .


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, my reason is more to prove it to myself than anyone, I guess. Plus I just love the fluff....lol, but I won't let him suffer if I can't keep up with in later on, we'll clip him down in that case!

Anyway, I am getting really nervous to clip him this weekend. I so don't want him to end up looking like a goober because of me! Wish me luck!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Well then you go for it I will get some pics to you here is one of kitty She has a short tail too Damn Vet
Just rremember that it will grow back


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Poodles in show coat can lead active lives with a couple of caveats:

1. If they get wet, you are going to get matting. You can do water work with a Poodle in show coat, but you are going to have to thoroughly wash and dry your Poodle every time you put it into water. 

2. Standard Poodles in show coat simply can not be allowed to rough house with other dogs. Standards like to play hard and they grab at each others coats. They especially like to grab at the banded top knot and the back of the neck hair. Two hard playing Poodles can ruin a year's worth of growth in a few minutes. 

Other than that my dogs have led pretty active lives. We hike and camp and when I had a horse, Sabrina used to go out with me on trail rides.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Tell me about it cbrand OMG Scarlett rips through Kitty's coat every day !


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I think Poodles in show coat can lead active lives with a couple of caveats:
> 
> 
> 2. Standard Poodles in show coat simply can not be allowed to rough house with other dogs. Standards like to play hard and they grab at each others coats. They especially like to grab at the banded top knot and the back of the neck hair. Two hard playing Poodles can ruin a year's worth of growth in a few minutes.


Yikes! I think Cash would go insane if he couldn't play with Petey


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pics of Kitty in puppy cut*



cash said:


> Yikes! I think Cash would go insane if he couldn't play with Petey


Here is kitty in puppy coat again ! Found more pictures  I wuvvers my Kitty


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is Enzo in puppy clip this was done by a pro  

After she put him in pattern we just followed it for his next show 

This is a before 











After


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhh...what a beautiful little "red-heads"  ! I do not know who is cuter - Kitty or Enzo : )) ???!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the back top angle on a puppy clip. I agree that if you can find someone to do the outline, its easier to follow then to just try yourself. I had a groomer that put my pup in his first puppy clip and I followed it from there. It was very helpful. 

I also treated him like a regular dog for the most part. He played and had a good time, got dirty and then a good weekly bath with good quality products.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Enzo is so beautiful!!! I will have to keep trying!!! Thanks for all the advice everyone!!! 

They say it takes a community to raise a child, but it must also take a community to groom a poodle! (for me anyway!)lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

L O L !!! Tha is too cute ! I agree Enzo is stunning Kepp those pics coming of that boy !


----------

